# Calling all nubian lovers



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm still learning what to look for I don't plan to show but i do want to keep mu herd correct i am attempting to build a quality colorful milking herd. 
Tell me what you think.

First is Adonis the buckling I just picked up for next seasons breeding. His color is still changing. 
























2) calypso doeling

















3) keena doe 
















4) moon doe 























She is drying off in this pic


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thought I would add these are the bucklings parents. 
I know he's still growing and changing daily


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I love your buckling so colorful and seems to be of sound confirmation from what i can see I would like to see him set up. I also think your doeling is very correct if not very colorful i think she and your buckling will make pretty babies!!. As for the older doe she has beautiful color but i am not thrilled with her confirmation, her front end is far superior to her back end. her rear udder is just ok and her foreudder is practically non existant, i think her teats are too big. her rump is very sloping, but i will say that she does walk uphill, and maybe that buckling will correct these faults and their off spring should certainly be colorful! sorry to be so critical but you did ask. one more thing i love the doelings old fashioned head, soooo nice.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you very helpful On the older doe moon i did realize her forward udder attachment was lacking.

The buckling the doeling and the younger doe all have saada in there blood lines.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i just think those three are very sound foundation animals and good bloodlines. are you breeding your does to him this fall? i would


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

They were exposed to this buck for fall before I got them. But I don't think they took.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Kenna the younger doe FF


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I agree with what enchanted goats said about the older doe, except I don't see that she walks uphill. :/ and she does toe out quite a bit, her back legs are a bit posty, and she lacks depth. And those teats!  would be hard to milk.

I can't remember if you said you own her or are thinking to buy her.
If you haven't bought her yet, I would advise looking elsewhere. Unless you aren't looking for good conformation, but only color or milk production or both. Her conformation really isn't the best. Not the worst, either, and I think she's very pretty, just not top quality.  it really depends on what you intend doing with your herd- breeding up, showing, milking, or just hobby?


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I am just milking but would like to keep the confirmation correct.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

What does walking up hill mean? 
And I own then


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

wallking uphill means that the withers are higher than the hip bones this gives the illusion that the goat is walkimg uphill even whrn she is standing on flat ground


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Is walking up hill good or bad?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Walking uphill is good  If you really want to learn stuff about conformation, I advise you send Lacie a PM, she used to be a judge


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yes, or you could browse though the conformation threads on here.  They're really helpful for learning about it. Helped me immensely. 
By the way, I hope I didn't sound harsh in any way back there. I think they are all very pretty, and definitely every goat has good and bad points about their conformation. It's up to you what you want to do with them.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Sarah, I think we'd all rather bug Lacie than look through threads :lol: Okay, I'm joking, do what y'all like :lol:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Buckling:
*Pros*: 
Strong feet and legs
Good rear leg angulation
Adequate brisket
Good depth of body for a young buck
*Cons:
*Hips are higher than withers
Rump is a bit steep
Face is a little flat
Could use longer ears

He's a pretty nice little guy and is still growing so he could level out some as he ages, goats seem to grow like horses sometimes, the back goes up then the front then the back again making them appear butt high. He does have plenty of color and the Six M Galaxy herd is known for producing goats with high milk production. Do you have any pics of his dams udder?

Calypso
*Pros:
*Strong topline
Strong feet and legs
Good roman nose
Smoothly blended
Good depth of body
*Cons:
*Posty in her rear legs
Short and steep rump
Could use more brisket

She's a really nice looking kid, although she appears pretty post legged in the rear and is steep in the rump. The Saada herd is really well known for having some really nice animals and they typically all have really good breed character.

Kenna
*Pros:
*Good brisket
Strong feet and legs
Good rear leg angulation
Good depth of body
Uphill
*Cons:
*Toes out
Steep rump
Neck could be smoother blended

Udder
*Pros:
*Good sized teats
Good teat placement
Strong medial
Foreudder appears pretty smooth
*Cons:
*Needs more capacity
Needs more height in the rear udder
Could use a longer foreudder

Kenna is a pretty nice doe, she should gain in capacity next year as a second freshener and I am assuming she wasn't very full in her udder pic. With her steeper rump I doubt she will gain much in rear udder height as form typically follows function. Does with steep rumps tend to lack in the rear udder height and the udder will typically sit more forward than it should. If you look at your doe and picture her rump being lifted more level and the udder going with it you can see how it would pull everything back and put the udder where it should be.

Moon
*Pros:
*Nice long neck
Good rear leg angulation
Strong pasterns
Good breed character
*Cons:
*Toes out
Toes appear splayed
Needs more depth of body
Weak in the chine
Steep rump
Cow hocked behind

Udder
*Pros:
*Good capacity
Good medial
*Cons:
*Teats too large
Lacks in rear udder height
Foreudder appears to have a pocket and could use more length in the foreudder

Moon is a decent doe, but is an example of what happens when you breed strictly for color. If you look up the Spots of Sandale herd you can find their website and they only breed for black spotted Nubians :/ You can also see with her how her teats point forward that if you lifted that rump up the teats would come back and point more straight down. Personally I would find a buck with some really level toplines, strong feet and legs and excellent udders in his background to breed her to. Keep a couple doe kids, freshen them out and if they have better udders than she does I would keep them and sell her. I would also not sell any registered buck kids from her, mostly because her buck kids will carry her poor udder attachment genes and there is a very strong chance they will pass that on to their kids. She is ok to start out with, but it can be really hard to fix poor udder attachments and when you have goats with high production you need strong attachments to keep that udder where it is for many years.

They are all pretty nice goats and should be a good start for your herd, but I would really start looking at conformation before you look at color. So many people breed their goats just for color and will overlook faults just because the goat is "flashy". I've been there and done that and usually ended up having to cull the colorful goats because they just weren't the quality that the others were. Now I have Saanens and they only come in one color: white  lol

I am not trying to be overly harsh, just giving you my personal opinion of your goats. If you really just want to have some flashy goats that make a good amount of milk these does should do that for you.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Ptgoats45 that was all very helpful not at all harsh 
I have learned a lot and will continue learning 

Sounds like I should continue looking for another doe to replace moon as she is flashy but has more conformational flaws than i realized I happen to have a friend that is looking for a pet goat and she would be perfect the only requirements for this person is that the goat has to be black and white. She has a horse a mini donkey 2 dogs 1 nubian doe and 1 sheep all are black and white so she will fit right in. And be ridiculously spoils in her a/c and heated barn with a security camera so they can be monitored 24/7


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I do not have any udder pics of the bucklings dam but I can get them the breeder still has his dam, grand dam and great grand damn. 

Both doe udder pics were taken after started drying up


----------



## TripleEfarm (Aug 31, 2013)

Where did you get your last two does?? & how long have you owned them??


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I haven't picked them up yet but I have already put down a deposit and committed to get them.when I make a commitment I don't back out 
After learning more I wish I had not committed to moon so quickly I was blinded by the spots lol 
I'm going to talk to the breeder and see if I can get a different doe instead these were the only adults she has. But there were several doelings available. 
They are coming from a woman in Oklahoma named Jennifer


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

These are the other 2 she had listed that I was intruded in.

This is Keenas 2013 daughter 








This is Yuma


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

The first one (Keena's daughter) has much the better conformation out of these two. I like her a lot. Does look like she toes out quite a bit, though.


----------

